# Sleep Study CPT 95810 & 95811



## kramirez95 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can these two CPT Codes be billed if the study is done at a patient's house?  I know that CPT code 95806 is for the house, but I have a provider who is stating that those two codes can be billed even though done at the patient's house.  Please let me know.  My email is:  kim.ramirez@medpmr.com

Thanks - Kim


----------

